# What's on your Pizza?



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

I was wondering what kind of Pizza toppings everyone likes on their pizza. See if all of us BOTL's are similar on another wavelength! Thats your normal or favorite pizza toppings?

I preffer Vegetables on my pizza, over meats. I feel that most of the meast (namely peperoni) make it way too greasey for me. Although, One of my favorite pizzas, it one with mushrooms, Tomatoes, and Bacon. Its pretty tasty. But also i'll take a basic Magerhita pizza, clean and simple.

Whats on yours?


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Linguessa, peppers and onions.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Bankshot1101 said:


> I was wondering what kind of Pizza toppings everyone likes on their pizza. See if all of us BOTL's are similar on another wavelength! Thats your normal or favorite pizza toppings?
> 
> I preffer Vegetables on my pizza, over meats. I feel that most of the meast (namely peperoni) make it way too greasey for me. Although, One of my favorite pizzas, it one with mushrooms, Tomatoes, and Bacon. Its pretty tasty. But also i'll take a basic Magerhita pizza, clean and simple.
> 
> Whats on yours?


Well, until they make a Corojo pizza, I'll have to settle for any type of meat and lots of cheeze, with a little sauce and thin crust! If I can at all help it, I try to stay away from the greasier meats as well. :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like it with light sauce and on the well done side.

If its a topping day, I go with pepperoni and light sauce.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm usually try to eat pretty healthy, so pizza usually makes me feel a bit sick. When I want pizza though, I make whole grain pizza, with lots of sauce, some cheese, and sliced tomatoes and peppers on top.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Hamburger, Mushrooms and Anchovies, with light sauce.

:dr :dr :dr


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Hand tossed, thin crust with pepperoni. MMMMMM!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Pepperoni and mushrooms


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

pepperoni, bacon, sometimes onions, always more pepperoni and bacon, with extra cheese.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Crust thickness varies by my mood, but light sauce and pepperoni are pretty consistant. Ham or sausage sometimes. (Usually because my wife wants something besides plain pepperoni.) Mmm, pizza.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Normally a good Ledo's pizza with mushrooms.

But change it up.
like jalapeno, ham and pineapple, 
I will try just about anything on it.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Pepperoni...Spicy Sauce


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Pep and sausage.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm a big fan of supreme pizzas...but one of my favs that may seem odd is Ham, Mushroom, Onion....its really good!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

What_ isn't _on my pizza......


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'll eat it with everything but the kitchen sink. I'm not picky.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Jalapeño, mushrooms, black olives, and Pepperoni


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ham, mushrooms, sometimes sausage depending on where its from, extra cheese, and a good amount of sauce.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I like a pepperoni and hamburger from Nick n' Willy's. They also do one of my faves, the Mediterranean. It's Olive Oil glaze(instead of tomato sauce) with artichoke hearts, feta and mozzarella, spinach, and tomatoes.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Sausage, 1/2 Mushrooms


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh MAN! This is the wrong time of the day to be talkin' about pizza...when all I'm goin' home to is yesterday's meatloaf :tg 

But...when I'm doin' pizza: pepperoni, smoked bacon, and prosciutto, if it's available. :dr


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

Ham, bacon, mushrooms, pineapple, banana peppers, and lots of cheese. :dr


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Bell Pepper and cheese

not that i should be eating pizza to begin with...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Just pepperoni and the usual toppings (salt, crushed red-pepper, garlic, and basil).


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

What's on my pizza?

Roasted Garlic and Jalepenos! Hmmmm..........mmmmmm.............STELLAR!:dr 


ATL


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Giordanos sausage and garlic. Chicago style, lots of toppings and cheese, sauce on the top.


scottie


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Jalapeños and Pepperoni.


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

I love sausage, canadian bacon, fresh garlic, onions, and spinach.

Its so tasty and the spinach makes it healthy.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Meatlovers.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Pepperoni, Green Olive and Green Peppers


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I like a thin cust pizza with basil pesto sauce. Mushrooms, olives, mozzarella, onions and linguica. Yum.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Plain 'ol Pepperoni mostly.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

piperman said:


> Pepperoni and mushrooms


:tpd: Only way to eat it, thin crust and an ice cold brew with it.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Linguica is the choice if you live in SE Mass...


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Mushroom, onion, and Bacon at almost any Greek place


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

bacon and bacon:dr


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

You know... the usual...

pepperoni, sausage, green peppers, red onions, and mushrooms.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Eggplant, sausage, onions, garlic.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> bacon and bacon:dr


Ive never seen you eat a pizza with bacon.

Onions peppers and other gardeny things.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

There's a High Class Pizza place here that does all sorts of weird combinations but my favorite pizza that they do is with no red sauce... just a light olive oil and garlic base... Chevre Goat Cheese, Ricotta Cheese, Gorgonzola, and Shrimp... its heavenly!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I like cheese and peperoni on any pizza... but I have been wanting to get shiped down here is a chicago deep dish but for 70 bucks shiped for a small I can wait


----------

